# Thoughts on Nugent



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

What are thoughts on Ted Nugent's recent issues? Putting the politics aside, is he good for hunting or bad for hunting?


----------



## David Burke (Dec 27, 2005)

:headknock Considering all the illegal hunting activities, (Recently plead guilty to federal violation involving a black bear, Canned hunts and etc), He does for hunting little or nothing to the positive. Couple that with his obvious lack of thought before he speaks and you have a poster boy for PETA and all the efforst on their part to make hunters look like barbarians with no respect for the sport... I personally have and will disassociate with this guy for I beleive he hurts the sport more that anything. I also acknowledge and agree that he has his rights that include freedom of speech and his ability to come off wrong...


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

His total disregard for hunting laws or laws associated with elected officials shows he has a disregard for law abiding citizens. He has the right to think as he thinks and will honor that however is he good for hunting? Sounds like a little rich boy upset he does not get his way.


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

The hunting issue was from 2009, just a way for the news to stir the pot. That's the only thing the new's is good for publishing half a story.


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks like his anti-obama/government statements got his USO tours for the troops cancelled too...


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

bigtek said:


> Looks like his anti-obama/government statements got his USO tours for the troops cancelled too...


The Empire strikes back!


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

sea ray said:


> The Empire strikes back!


x2

I think he has been good. Every now and then his rants are a bit much. The last one about Obama wasn't bad. I took what he said as, laws will be put in place that he won't obey, and he will go to jail. I didn't take his comments as a threat to the president. but whatever.

What did he do illegally with the bear hunt? I still haven't found that important detail.

I have more problems with the underage girls mentioned in TTMB post.


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

He was bow hunting and wounded a black bear but didn't recover it, and before he left the hunt he shot another one with a rifle I think. The law there was a wounded animal fills your tag and he didn't have one for the second one he shot... That's what I read online. Anyone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

I like him think he does good and means well. The media tells you what they want you hear. The one sided lmedia will run anything that will hurt the conservative/republican side also anything to take a shot at the many hobbys we all here have in common.


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

bigtek said:


> He was bow hunting and wounded a black bear but didn't recover it, and before he left the hunt he shot another one with a rifle I think. The law there was a wounded animal fills your tag and he didn't have one for the second one he shot... That's what I read online. Anyone correct me if I'm wrong.


You are correct. This is a media stunt to get the eye off Obama's secrect service hooker incident.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Forget the media...he comes off as a total nut sometimes when he talks and that reflects upon the rest of us in the eyes of the uninformed or anti-hunting crowd.

TH


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

Nugent for president 2012!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Again aside from the political part, I just wonder if he needs to be the face of the hunting world to the rest of the world? I have watched him for years and he gets way too out there for my taste not to mention pretty foul language publically. I just wonder if I want my 6 year old grandson to look to him as representative of hunters? I personally think he hurts huntings image more than helps.

I believe this last bear incident is the second offense by him in recent years - think he got busted for baiting in another state too


----------



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

Nugent can exercise his right to free speech, but everytime he opens his mouth for gun rights or gets in trouble for illegal hunting activities he does responsible gun owners and hunters a huge disservice. He is pretty much a nut job who could use a roll of duct tape wrapped around his head. The anti hunting crowd gets more ammo from him than he gives us.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Jesus. You guys need to relax. If you don't like the Nuge then turn in your mancard and throw away your guns, get you some koolaid. And sit around with the rest of the libtards and sing kumbyeya around the camp fire. He is one of the most out spoken advocates of our sport.....and yes he is out there sometimes....have Yall read any of his articles he puts out in Texas fish and game. He is a very good writer. And with his kind of political views, he's gonna attract some attention.....I can't beleive you guys. No research what soever just start piling on like the F in media wants you to. Freakin sheep


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

He is just not scared to speak his mind, that's all.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

I think its great he tells his op. without sugar coating it. He knows what he believes and isn't afraid to express it. If more people where like him this county wouldn't be in such a mess. Just my OP!!


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow! I didn't know this thread was so full of Obama-ites and girlie men. Geez, Uncle Ted is awesome and shows what a real man needs to do. He is so patriotic and is a noted advocate for our sport. There should be more men like him. He is not PC, and that is great. Rock on, Nuge!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Saw him in concert a few months back and he tore it up...Or was I tore up? HHHMMM


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

troutslayer said:


> Jesus. You guys need to relax. If you don't like the Nuge then turn in your mancard and throw away your guns, get you some koolaid. And sit around with the rest of the libtards and sing kumbyeya around the camp fire. He is one of the most out spoken advocates of our sport.....and yes he is out there sometimes....have Yall read any of his articles he puts out in Texas fish and game. He is a very good writer. And with his kind of political views, he's gonna attract some attention.....I can't beleive you guys. No research what soever just start piling on like the F in media wants you to. Freakin sheep


 And I rest my case


----------



## tha bum (Oct 1, 2009)

*He is not PC, and that is great. Rock on, Nuge! *

*If more people where like him this county wouldn't be in such a mess.*

I agree very much with these statements, He does nothing but good for our sport you got to remember where all the negative comes from.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Patriotic? He dodged the draft, or so he claimed when he wanted to be a cool rock and roll star. Even more recently, he claimed he took crystal meth so as to fail his physical. Not exactly my idea of a patriot. What do you think my father's generation thinks of him? 

He is also a deadbeat dad, and he adopted an underaged girl for sex. 

Again, not my idea of a real man. Just imagine what the folks of my father's generation think of a dude that adopts a 17 year old girl so he can have intercourse with her. 

If this is what being a "real man" has become, the definition has definately changed. 

But, I like his music. At least the good 70's stuff. That **** Yankees thing was a major mistake. That suxed.


----------



## raysmith (Mar 4, 2012)

*X 2*

X 2


troutslayer said:


> Jesus. You guys need to relax. If you don't like the Nuge then turn in your mancard and throw away your guns, get you some koolaid. And sit around with the rest of the libtards and sing kumbyeya around the camp fire. He is one of the most out spoken advocates of our sport.....and yes he is out there sometimes....have Yall read any of his articles he puts out in Texas fish and game. He is a very good writer. And with his kind of political views, he's gonna attract some attention.....I can't beleive you guys. No research what soever just start piling on like the F in media wants you to. Freakin sheep


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

His hunting law violations are not over. Because of his illegal deer baiting charge in 2010, his hunting rights were suspended until later this year, 2012. Which, according to the provisions of the Lacey Act and its multi-state compact he may well have been hunting illegally in Alaska as Alaska and California are part of that state compact recognizing each others laws. We'll see how the charge from this year plays out in Alaska courts. He offered to pay a $10,000 fine for this "bear" incident and the court has not pronounced judgement as of this date.
He knows the laws and yet flagrantly violates them. How many of you or I could do the same and walk away with our guns, trucks or licenses?
Remember Troy Gentry and his illegal bear hunt? He lost his hunting rights for 5 years and I LIKE his music! Lol!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

grayson said:


> And I rest my case


What is you case grayson........I mean we are not going to have the right to hunt if we don't stand up for it.....Nuge does.....my son loves his show.....he knows nothing of his other BS ...

Ted is a good spokesman for the sport.....we need more like him


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

troutslayer said:


> What is you case grayson........I mean we are not going to have the right to hunt if we don't stand up for it.....Nuge does.....my son loves his show.....he knows nothing of his other BS ...
> 
> Ted is a good spokesman for the sport.....we need more like him


X2. All these Nugent haters are jealous, plain and simple. One guy brings up something Uncle Ted does as a teenager in 1967! The man is on his game now and to heck with all the Obama-ites. 
OMG= Obama Must Go!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

The something he did - in 1969, not 1967 - was dodge the draft. Its not like a parking ticket or an over due library book. He had his chance to show the world he was a patriot and a good American, and he came up wanting. 

Since then, he has been a deadbeat dad, had this sick relationship with an underaged girl (we call that statutory rape in Texas, a potential felony), fathered numerous children out of wedlock, and then moved on to various hunting violations. 

Make no mistake - I do hate draft dodgers, dead beat dads, and people involved in sex with underaged girls. Perhaps, I'm just weird that way.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

He is an expert in Rock n Roll, not politics or wildlife management. The media being all up his butt does not make him an overnight rocket surgeon.


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm a Veteran and am have spent 8+ years combined in Iraq/Afghanistan... To hear someone brag about dodging the draft really makes me ill.

I don't know about the underage sex thing (I'll have to read up on that), but if it's true... That's sickening.

Don't think I'm a Obama lover because I'm far from it, and can't wait for him to get out of office...


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Nugent's Selective Service record shows that he had at separate times both a 1-Y medical deferment and 2-S student deferment.

In 1978, Nugent began a relationship with seventeen-year-old Hawaii native Pele Massa. Due to the age difference they could not marry so Nugent joined Massa's parents in signing documents to make himself her legal guardian.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ted_Nugent


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

http://news.yahoo.com/rocker-ted-nugent-expected-plead-guilty-illegal-bear-125042424.html

Second time caught breaking game laws and he is representing hunters and the hunting community? Has nothing to do with politics, Obama, right or left - has to do with the image of hunting and hunters for the public and our youngsters


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

A bear that got away would count towards your limit. ??


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> What is you case grayson........


His case is that Ted comes off as a complete nut sometimes when he talks and your diatribe pretty much proved it lol .

Let him represent you but he doesn't represent me, never has and buddy I'm way out in right field.

You can "tell it like it is" you can "speak your mind" you can stand up for the 2nd Amendment and for hunting rights but you can also do it in a way that doesn't just make people scratch their heads and wonder what mind altering drug you took that morning or 30 years ago. Yea I know he doesn't do drugs, never has but come on guys have you really listened to some of what he says?

As I said in my OP; sometimes he comes off just sounding like a nut.

Also let's keep our replies civil and be adults with no name calling so I can keep the thread open.

Thanks.

TH


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

> As I said in my OP; sometimes he comes off just sounding like *a nut*.
> 
> Also let's keep our replies civil and be adults with no name calling
> 
> TH


tsk tsk tsk! :slimer:


----------



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

Grayson's point is valid, Nugent is a punk. He's had excellent opprotunities to deliver a positive message that will promote gun and hunting rights. Instead he attacks and makes completely insane remarks. He now has a lot of the NRA crowd mad at him. Good job Nuge.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Yep, surely he's never ever delivered any positive messages about hunting or gun rights. Ever.  I'm thinking you may need to do some more research before going off half-cocked. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> A bear that got away would count towards your limit. ??


what's the limit on bears? lol


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

MEGABITE said:


> A bear that got away would count towards your limit. ??


No excuse for breaking game laws, but to put it in proper perspective, Nugent hunts something nearly everyday year around and all over the country. That's many lifetimes of hunting for the rest of us and only two violations.

California has some crazy game laws and Alaska is off the chart with different game laws for different areas that can change by the day. You about need to be accompanied by wildlife biologist, a lawyer, and still have the latest maps, a GPS, and satellite internet to keep up with rapidly changing law changes.

Worse, he has to depend on staff and outfitters to make sure he has all the licenses, tags, permits and to make sure everything he does is legal for the area.

I am to the point of being anal about making sure I obey all the game laws, but seriously if I hunted as much as Nugent, I would have gotten nailed many times in places like California, Alaska, and throw in Washington State. The only difference is it wouldn't have been national news that gets recycled over and over by the anti-gun, anti-hunting freaks.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> what's the limit on bears? lol


I assume it's one...in your possession, not out in the brush somewhere. :spineyes:


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Where have we seen this before??


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Ernest said:


> Patriotic? He dodged the draft, or so he claimed when he wanted to be a cool rock and roll star. QUOTE]
> 
> He was sent a draft notice, showed up for his physical in very poor condition, and was rejected. They could have accepted him and sent him to Vietnam.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

specks&ducks said:


> Grayson's point is valid, Nugent is a punk. He's had excellent opprotunities to deliver a positive message that will promote gun and hunting rights. Instead he attacks and makes completely insane remarks. He now has a lot of the NRA crowd mad at him. Good job Nuge.


Really......he's not ever delivered a positive message. He's a punk. You go boy


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Didn't I see Ted's picture on a Bucees sign in El Campo ??


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

What were you doing in El Campo...did I miss your call to buy my lunch Walker?



TH


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

troutslayer said:


> Jesus. You guys need to relax. If you don't like the Nuge then turn in your mancard and throw away your guns, get you some koolaid. And sit around with the rest of the libtards and sing kumbyeya around the camp fire. He is one of the most out spoken advocates of our sport.....and yes he is out there sometimes....have Yall read any of his articles he puts out in Texas fish and game. He is a very good writer. And with his kind of political views, he's gonna attract some attention.....I can't beleive you guys. No research what soever just start piling on like the F in media wants you to. Freakin sheep


green to ya all the way. setting hillary c. straight on stage. classic!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

KillerShrimp said:


> You are correct. This is a media stunt to get the eye off Obama's secrect service hooker incident.


Probably so ... but mostly just some greedy self-entitled bull**** to sell a hunting show. The Nuge is a JOKE. All that "into the heart of the beast" **** is just a little too much for me. I'd rather watch half naked women wrestle in Jello ...


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

I don't care for his brand of music, his "blood brother" dialouge, or his apparent passion for killing game (although I am an avid hunter).
What I do applaud is his outspoken stance on politics. He tells it like it is, and to hell with anyone that doesn't like it.
Can't say that I would vote for him for a gov. office, but I like his nerve. We need more White people just like him to stand up and be counted.

Tinman


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 2, 2011)

i have always like ted and alot of the things he stands for in the hunting business and he is good for hunting,yes he is out there but that is not all bad ,it just seems now days he,s more of a tv ad for some kind of product. wish it was more hunting and less about products. also this is not all about ted but how many time you watch a show and they say this is the best broadhead on market and turn around and say the same thing about another broadhead from his new sponsor goes to show you they get paid to lie to you because if a certain item was the best for me then that is what i,am going to use reguardless of what anyone else said. but not ted or any of the other guys either they change products like we change cloths so in a since you cant put alot of faith in the products they promote


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

tinman said:


> I don't care for his brand of music, his "blood brother" dialouge, or his apparent passion for killing game (although I am an avid hunter).
> What I do applaud is his outspoken stance on politics. He tells it like it is, and to hell with anyone that doesn't like it.
> Can't say that I would vote for him for a gov. office, but I like his nerve. We need more White people just like him to stand up and be counted.
> 
> Tinman


X2 Exactly. He doesn't act like a sheepeople. If he doesn't like it he speaks out.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Probably so ... but mostly just some greedy self-entitled bull**** to sell a hunting show. The Nuge is a JOKE. All that "into the heart of the beast" **** is just a little too much for me. I'd rather watch half naked women wrestle in Jello ...


in your bean bag eating Cheetos?

that's how i roll too, don't worry. :cheers:


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Hes no different than anyone else whoring out to the sponsors...long live the BEAST...I do think hes a little much tho.....WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> *Nekid *in your bean bag eating Cheetos?
> 
> that's how i roll too, don't worry. :cheers:


Fixed it for you...WW


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Nugents colorful language and antics are over the top? Really? Of course it is! What else you you expect from the guy? Until the last couple of weeks I have never heard of the allegations of raping children or draft dodging. 

Im thinking if the guy raped a child he would have did time in the pokey. I dont know what exactly pins a person on dodging the draft but I thought it was the guys who took off to Canada would be an example of draft dodging. LEAVING THE COUNTRY! Not going to war for being a student or medical reason is NOT a good example of draft dodging. Some people did not get drafted for these reasons. It figures the medias forced Mob rule mentality always grows with the Sheeple.

I dont know a whole hellavalot about Ted Nugent but I believe he is a positive force in the outdoor world but not conservative enough for me politically.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Ted is good for himself, he is great at self promoting, he even got his own thread on 2cool:tongue:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/nug...ting-trip-that-made-him-a-target-of-the-feds/


----------



## hookedonfishin (Jan 4, 2008)

*uncle Ted*

he's an idiot and bad for all gun owners and hunters..:texasflag


----------



## outdoorsmanjimjo (Jan 26, 2012)

*Ted Nugent Replys*

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/ted-...ws&utm_content=April+27,+2012+Nugent+Explains:texasflag


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

wow... alot of yall need to suggest a hunting gun right hero that has more influence and cred than Ted if you don't like him.. believing the media about him is the scary part of some of your responses


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> wow... alot of yall need to suggest a hunting gun right hero that has more influence and cred than Ted if you don't like him.. believing the media about him is the scary part of some of your responses


x2. These are the folks that judge and form opinions from sound bites.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Here's the problem. As you have noticed alot of folks on this thread (hunters) think Ted is an azzhole. Apparently alot of folks in the NRA think he is an azzhole as well. And those are the people who hunt and own guns. Forget about the rest of America this is what folks with similar mindsets think. From a logical perspective, how could he possibly be a good representive when the very folks that would be the most sympathetic to the cause think he is a complete azzhole?


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Uncle Ted For President in 2012! I like him & his thoughts. Granted he is out there at times. My wife really get's a kick out of him!*


----------



## tx7475 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have to say I enjoy the hell out of his shows ( hunting and concerts ) and I have the same abillity to let my mouth get me in trouble for speaking befor I think . 
When your actions and words can effect so many in a possitive or negative way , you MUST think befor you speak . 
I personally think for that reason he does more harm than good , even though I agree with him 99% of the time .


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

[quotex2. These are the folks that judge and form opinions from sound bites. ][/quote]

No sir.

My opinions are mine and have been formed from listening to his words, reading his words and from watching him.

TH


----------



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

Here's my deal with Nugent. I hold some things very dear in my life, my wife, my family, my retreiver, and my guns. I own quite a few, some valuable, some just old guns that have special meaning. I realize that the political climate is somewhat unfavorable for gun and hunters rights and this makes us nervous. Nugent has many opprotunities to promote these rights like at the recent NRA convention. When he gets on stage and makes remarks like a baffoon, it makes NRA supporters, like many of us, look bad to the non gun owning crowd. It's not about speaking your mind or being macho, or saying you can kiss my ***, it is about showing by example that most gun owners are responsible, relatively intelligent people. We have plenty bad examples of people eroding our rights, we don't need someone in our camp working against us and not thinking about what he is saying.


----------



## Fast357 (Jun 22, 2010)

I really think he is getting the wrong end of the stick.... Plus I think that many hunting shows are "canned".... I cant imagine hunting all over the country and having to know all the laws and all of the changes to the laws yearly... I truly feel like he made an honest mistake and it looked to me like he completely missed the first bear... And I could very well be wrong on that... But why raid his gunsmith and friends to get ammo against him... Its a vendetta at its finest... He has always been good for hunting and has always promoted conservation... Sure his rants are a bit much but so are mine when I am ****** off.... His heart seems to be in the right place... Just sayin...


----------



## Fast357 (Jun 22, 2010)

And just so it is said anybody hunting a feeder is baiting so even mentioning the fact is CRAZY... Start stalk hunting with a bow if you want to play that card....


----------



## raysmith (Mar 4, 2012)

*Think ?*



tx7475 said:


> I have to say I enjoy the hell out of his shows ( hunting and concerts ) and I have the same abillity to let my mouth get me in trouble for speaking befor I think .
> When your actions and words can effect so many in a possitive or negative way , you MUST think befor you speak .
> I personally think for that reason he does more harm than good , even though I agree with him 99% of the time .


Its this attitude that is allowing the liberals the ability to take control because they will say it regardless of how big a lie it is just to get their agenda
Ted responds with the same although his comments are factual and in reality what we [majority] want.


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

*Rock on, nuge!*

I want Ted on my side, unlike most of the sheep in this thread.


----------

